# They said it could not be done. But I did it anyway.



## pegasus (Feb 21, 2011)

I wanted to put a loader on my International 2500B. All of the manufactures said they don't make a loader for it. The 2500B is just the industrial version of the 574. The biggest challenge was they way the front axle is mounted. It is attached to a side plate that went from the front of the tractor to the mid point mounting pad. Well the loader uses the same holes so the only solution was to modify the mounting so the loader and axle would both be happy. I ordered a Woods LU126 from my local dealer with the understanding that I bought it and it was mine even if I could not figure out how to mount it. Another challenge was the color. Woods literature say they will paint the loader to match your brand of tractor. Cub cadet yellow was a choice, however with the loader specified for a 574, the sales department said they can't do it. Well I started at corporate headquarters and found someone who would listen to what I was trying to do. Behold, I did get it in Cub Cadet yellow. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

That loader actually looks like it came on the tractor, they did a good job.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice..oh so very nice..when they say no or can't be done wellllll you got the proof.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pepole like you is what made this country that it is, well maby I should change that up a little. Pepole like you are what the fiber of this country is made of, excluding all politicans. GREAT JOB


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

In a word...........Tough! Very Nice Install!


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Very nice job.


----------



## Harold (Feb 26, 2011)

nothing is impossible, just takes a little longer


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks awesome with the new loader, wish it was mine. Glad things worked out for you, good story, great ending. Thanks for the pictures.Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Harold said:


> nothing is impossible, just takes a little longer


.......And a little mo' money!:lmao:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks great! We have a 574 that had a loader on it for 30 years, was a Bush Hog 4000 or something like that. We took it off a few years back when we got a Bobcat and tossed it up in the barn. Ours was an industrial loader that mounted to the back axle and also to the front frame where yours does. Heavy beast it was. If I may ask, what does a loader like that cost? I am interested in mounting a loader on the tractor again, but I don't want to put that heavy of one on there again.


----------



## triker2 (Mar 22, 2011)

very nice job on the loader. any thing can be done you just have to put your mine to it and do it.


----------



## pegasus (Feb 21, 2011)

Here is another picture. Woods neglected to put decals on, here it is with the decals and at full extension.


----------



## Miaugi (May 29, 2011)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Looks awesome with the new loader, wish it was mine. Glad things worked out for you, good story, great ending. Thanks for the pictures.Bye


I agree!! :cheers:


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I love it, the quickest way to get me to do anything is tell me i can't do it, and I will always try to find a way.
That looks MAGIC by the way.
I would love to have a little brother for my Champion like that one!!!!
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## FordPuller9000 (Jun 6, 2011)

I would almost hate to use that tractor, for fear of scratching the paint. It looks awesome.


----------

